# Cat Lovers vs Cat Haters



## ReggyandIsis (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm new to the forum so sorry if this has already been discussed. I'm bored right now so thought i'd start a convo.

When you first meet someone and they tell you that they hate cats do you find it hard to click with them? Or the opposite, if they tell you they love cats, do you find that they are easy to talk with? Do you think that people who have cats in their lives are more empathic then people who don't?

Sometimes when i meet people i can tell by their mannerism if they like cats or not. Strange but true. Also, when i first meet a cat i can usually guess there sex just by looking at them. People think it's awesome that i can do that but i don't. To me it just is.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tom cats have stud jowls. You might be noticing them, without realizing it.

This cat is an intact male. See the difference in his cheeks?









I think a lot of people dislike the independent attitute of cats, and others just don't realize how sweet they are.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

Wanna take a guess at our ''apartment stray'' who I call Sam (since I cannot tell the gender. I want to say it's female, from my general knowledge, but I can't get close enough to find out for sure)?

Anyways, I don't really mind people who dislike cats, as I wasn't really a cat fan until I got mine. Now, if they go out of their way to show dislike about (and especially towards) my cats....then we'll have issues.

I do enjoy knowing cat lovers, because I know that we have something in common, and can discuss things that perhaps non-cat owners wouldn't care to hear about.

This is Sam, what do you think?:


----------



## ReggyandIsis (Sep 19, 2009)

I am going to guess female too. What ever it is she/he is cute.


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

We had cats when I was growing up, but they were more or less wild barn cats. They were skittish with people. Then I worked at various vet clinics, and we all know, cats don't usually put on their sweet faces for the vets. Then my roommate had a cat that was mean. She'd go out of her way to growl, hiss, swipe, bite, etc. I'd occasionally meet a sweet cat, but I always thought they were kind of the exception to the rule.

Point being, I did not like cats.

I'm now in my own apartment, and without a roommie, I was feeling kind of lonely. Puppies/dogs are fun, but with classes, work, and so on, they're a lot of work. Especially if you don't have a yard. So I knew I wanted a pet, but I didn't need a dog. I decided to take my chances with cats. 

Now that I have my sweet little girl, I'm a complete convert. She is as lovable as a dog (in her own cat way) and fits into my lifestyle perfectly. She's everything I wanted from a puppy without everything I didn't want about a puppy. I wouldn't change the situation at all. I have definitely become a cat person


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I am like prairienights. I knew I couldn't handle the responsibility of a dog. I love dogs though. Having been a 'cat hater' if you will I see where they are coming from. My mom dislikes cats but will love on my kitten because she is at that stage where she'll let you do anything to her--where as my adult males are pretty set in their ways and not knowing my parents well dont take well to lovey attention from them. I agree that its the cats independence that throws a lot of people off. My boys are very dependent on my hubby and me though. And if you come into our home and settle in they will settle in with you. My brother in law visits once a month usually and they are pretty at ease with him. Jack even sleeps in bed with him--which he won't do with me.

Leslie


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion. Some of my mates don't like cats, one guy hates them, but they are still my mates. I wouldn't stop calling them mates just because they don't like the same stuff as I do.

Being a relatively new cat owner (1.6 years), I suppose I might find it easier to talk to new people if they like cats, but I wouldn't purposfully not talk to them if they didn't.


----------



## ReggyandIsis (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh don't get me wrong, i do talk with ppl that don't like cats. Being a cat lover all my life i have just noticed there's something different about people that don't like cats, i'm talking about ppl who hate cats. In my dating years i wouldn't date someone that hated them tho.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Many people who hate cats have had some kind of negative experience. If you ask why they hate cats, sometimes it’s a simple as there aunt had a cat the bit and scratched them when they were kids or they just have allergies.

May cats are rather gentle and have won over s few cat haters. My mother dislikes all animals (pets). When we got our first cat, my mother took it personally because she thought Kit was giving her dirty looks. Kit was actually making blinkies. I explained what blinkies meant and that Kit was actually trying to be friendly and it seemed to help. I think her main problem (and a lot of other people’s as well) is that they try to put human motivations onto animals. Its easy to determine a person doesn’t like you if they pee in your bed and it hard for them to except that if a cat does it, there might be other reasons.

Some guys say they hate cats, because they think it makes them less manly if they like cats. Personally I don’t like to hang out with insecure people regardless.

And some people don’t like an animal that prefers to be the one worshipped rather then the worshipper.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> I think a lot of people dislike the independent attitute of cats, and others just don't realize how sweet they are.


Zenobi bit me today, but far from being put off (not that I wasn't upset for a bit), I admire her for her idependance. People who don't like this in cats should try rabbits, or for some people, rats make good pets and are said to be quite loving. Not for me, but they are both interesting animals.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jusjim, did she break the skin, or was it a love bite. If she broke the skin, it's important for you to have it treated. I hope all is well.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> Jusjim, did she break the skin, or was it a love bite. If she broke the skin, it's important for you to have it treated. I hope all is well.


She did break the skin, but I put Polysporin on it at once. This isn't the first time and I will keep an eye on it in case it starts to look as if it needs treatment. My doctor is just four blocks away, the hospital fifteen. It wasn't a love bite. She'd pulled back from a petting session, and then seemed to be inviting more. I stroked and she bit. She was angry. I put the knuckle of my hand forward and said, "Kiss it better." Normally if I put my knucke near her like that she'll lick it. All I got today was a puff of hot air down her nose. Then I went out and was determined to be frosty when I got home. Right! "How's my girl? Did you miss me? Are you hungry? Here have some treats and I'll put some pate put for you." :mrgreen: 

I'm not absolutely sure why she bit. She may have caught sight of the flat of my hand and as I think she has been in a situation where punishment has been meted out with a flat hand, she sometime reacts by striking first. I try to only let her see the knuckle -- human soft paw. Or it maybe that as she is female she really didn't want more petting. "I said no, and I mean no!"


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I've found that most people who 'hate' cats really don't. Especially when they come to my house and Muffin flops himself down at their feet making love-paws and purring...but he's not really a cat, lol.

I do have one friend who claimed to 'hate' cats, but who i've found out actually is afraid/uncertain of them. He's used to dogs and isn't sure how cats are going to react. He's actually avoiding coming into my house because of this...even kittens make him nervous. I try not to laugh, but this big tough guy running away from baby Muffin/Doran was one of teh funniest things I've seen. He just doesn't understand them...we're working on it, lol


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*More*



jusjim said:


> Jeanie said:
> 
> 
> > Jusjim, did she break the skin, or was it a love bite. If she broke the skin, it's important for you to have it treated. I hope all is well.
> ...


Last night I went through a pantomime with her, pointing to my hand, pretending to bite it, then pointing to her and back to my hand. I did this several times and she dropped her eyes and turned her head away. Did she understand? After all, unless she knew the bite would hurt, why would she do it? Later she scampered ahead of me and jumped up to her favourite place for petting. I took the hint but the session only lasted about a minute before she pulled away. Her signal for me to stop. I did and she seemed happy. Friends again.


----------



## ReggyandIsis (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't remember where i read this, it was many yrs ago. The article was about how cats will likely go to the person that doesn't like them. (we all have heard that story, i don't know why cats always come to me, i don't even like them!) The author stated that the reason they likely do that is because the person that does like cats will likely stare at it, where as the one that doesn't will avoid looking at it, whether it be subconsciously or not. In a cats world, another animal that stares at him/her is considered to be a threat. Makes some sense to me. Don't know if i completely buy into it tho.. There are often times where i will stare at my cats but then again, when i do we usually blink at eachother.


----------



## mew_chan (Sep 17, 2009)

I really cannot understand it especially when the cat hater is faced with a pudgy little kitten cute enough to melt butter just wanting love. to me kittens are probably one of the most adorable things in existance. Do they really look at a tiny bundle of fuzzy kitten and think it is ugly or scary? what other reason do you need to love cats other than they are adorable?

my brother had a friend who was terrified of cats, it is hilarious to see someone shriek and run away when a little kitten walks up to them mewing, it really confuses the kitten too  the thing is that they always seem to think that they are going to bite or scratch but mine only do that when playing, and even so often sheith their claws if playing with your hands.

that said I have an uncle who is a naturalist workng with native Australian animals who has seen first hand the kind of destruction feral and outside pet cats cause on our native wildlife. Even so he still comes to my house with my 2 indoor cats and treats them like rubbish, I constantly have to remind him that it is their house not his.


----------



## Sarah-Lou (Sep 22, 2009)

I grew up being a dog lover, there were always dogs in my family and my dad hated them. My aunties cat was horrible, could barely go near her and therefore I always thought cats were mean and would swipe me if they had the chance.

After going to university my friend bought a kitten, a Norweigan Forest Ragdoll. He's called Alfie and he is adorable! Me and my housemates looked after him for a bit and I completely fell in love.
Since then I got Nala...
My housemates welcomed her with open arms and even my dad said she was cute...my mum loves her too and she isn't a cat person at all. I think its hard to dislike a kitten. 
I still love dogs but I would definitely say I am a cat person. As long as they are brought up with the right temperament then I see no reason why they can't be just as loveable as dogs.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't mind peeps that don't like cats but rabid cat haters are a different story. 10 years ago I worked around a guy who hated cats and he enjoyed telling stories of his cruelty. I just stayed away from him. Some how he found out about my love for cats and looked me up just to stir me up. Long story short it came close to blows and I was so mad at my self for letting him get my Irish up. Needless he stayed on his side of the job site for the rest of the job and I have not seen him since. I know now most loud mouth blowhards are just that. So I just let them blow and show themselves as the jerks they are.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I've found that most people who "don't like cats" have never really "known" cats. My work friends (Vet techs) that don't like cats have never owned them, and are basing their feelings on the cats we treat. Well, cats have a low threshold at the vet and tend to be reactive. That doesn't mean they aren't perfectly sweet wonderful animals at home which is 99.99% of the time. For the most part I end up with the cat cases and I'm just fine with that. I know being in the hospital is frightening, and I want to make them as comfortable as possible.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

librarychick said:


> I've found that most people who 'hate' cats really don't.


I totally agree with this. I'm sure it's not for all people but I was brought in a family of 'cat haters'. When I was about 8, we were visiting family members and a beautiful cat just came out of one of the rooms and sat on my lap and slept for ages while we were watching a movie. The owners were surprised as this cat usually didn't like kids. That was the cat that changed MY opinion of cats. Why had my parents hated them?
It wasn't until I got older I really wanted a kitty. My parents had since separated and I finally talked Mum into letting me get a kitten when I was 18 or 19. She totally fell in love with him and told me he was staying when I moved out of home. Unfortunately he was only with us a year (was hit by a car) and we were all devastated. My mum refused to let us get another kitty.

After I moved out of home, Samson came along and that's when my Dad realised he wasn't such a cat hater. To this day he'll admit he never really liked cats but he realises they're okay now.

I think there's a stigma attached to cats and many people believe they don't like them, but that's just because they don't know them. I find I get a little frustrated when I hear people say they hate cats cos I think maybe they just haven't given them a chance. For those who have given them a chance, and have had bad experiences then I sort of don't blame them for holding grudges. Some cats can be pretty scary and aggressive but I think it just takes that one special cat to change the view of a 'cat hater'.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (Sep 23, 2009)

Having worked at a 24 hour Emergency Vet. hospital. I have seen some of the stressed out kitty's at their worst. (A.K.A...Devil's Spawn) Some of them victims of cruelty from a cat hater. Thankfully they were rescued by a sympathetic cat lover.
On another note..Landlords that do not allow pets :roll: I've had the misfortune of talking to a few. As I'm sitting in their house, filling out application to rent from them, watching their cats run around. Landlord,"I wouldn't rent to you, you have cats!" Me, "I wouldn't rent from you. You're a hypocrit!"


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't understand whats not to like about cats. They are clean, quiet, independent, don't slob on your face, don't try hump your leg, did I mention quiet? :wink: A cat won't attack unless cornered or threatened. They are very smart. Thats why they are a handful at the vet, they know that they're not there to say hi and get a treat, lol. I had one friend who was scared of cats, but he bred pit bulls. :roll: I don't care (not hate) for dogs myself. I nearly lost my left arm to a dog when I was 5. Dogs are loud, slobbery, and have that "dog" smell that stinks. I also don't have to patience for them, walks, feeding, housebreaking. Give a cat a food filled bowl, plenty of water, and a litterbox, viola...a happy cat. Litterbox training is so eay it's rediculus (sp?). I got my daughter a little "chi chi" and he is a good dog and I love him, nobody walks by or knocks without his loud, high-pitch barking. But he gets on my dang nerves. I like a pet who can more or less take care of themselves and is quite. Thats why my cats and snakes make a good fit for me. 
But honestly.....whats not to like about a cat? .....*crickets chirping*


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

redneckprincess70 said:


> Having worked at a 24 hour Emergency Vet. hospital. I have seen some of the stressed out kitty's at their worst. (A.K.A...Devil's Spawn) Some of them victims of cruelty from a cat hater. Thankfully they were rescued by a sympathetic cat lover.
> On another note..Landlords that do not allow pets :roll: I've had the misfortune of talking to a few. As I'm sitting in their house, filling out application to rent from them, watching their cats run around. Landlord,"I wouldn't rent to you, you have cats!" Me, "I wouldn't rent from you. You're a hypocrit!"


My apartment manager said it best. Dogs tear up their stuff, cats tear up our stuff. Chewing on doors and baseboards vs making a couch a favorite scratching post...yeah, cats win this one, lol.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

redneckprincess70 said:


> .
> On another note..Landlords that do not allow pets :roll: I've had the misfortune of talking to a few. As I'm sitting in their house, filling out application to rent from them, watching their cats run around. Landlord,"I wouldn't rent to you, you have cats!" Me, "I wouldn't rent from you. You're a hypocrit!"


Why do you call the landlord a hypocrit. Some cat (animal) owners are irresponsible. If you were a landlord, how would you sort out the good from the bad? I've heard of people leaving animal mess all around a house, inside and out. That house is the landlord's investment and may be the source of his income to live on. He didn't hate cats, he hated irresponsible renters.


----------



## Jig-n-Minnow (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a really interesting thread. Growing up, my dad would never allow us to own a cat. We had many, many other pets over the years but he hated cats. I don't think he'll ever change his mind and I have no idea what his experience was that makes him feel this way. 

My husband also was a self-proclaimed cat-hater. Sadly a few years ago we lost our 6yr old Golden Retriever and our whole family was heart-broken. Not long ago, I told dh that we needed a pet and to please consider letting us get a kitten. I listed all the reasons why a cat would be compatible with our family and our schedules. He shocked me by agreeing!! He made sure I knew how much he *didn't* want a kitten but was doing it for the kids and for myself but he wanted no part of the adoption process and care of the animals. He also made me agree that the cat would never be allowed in our bedroom. Well, we ended up adopting two kittens which my dh called fish-bait... hence the names Jig and Minnow. 

Two weeks after the kittens came home with us, my dh had fallen for them. They sleep with him at night and come to the door like puppies when he gets home. He's even taken pictures of them on his phone and passed them around at work. 

So there's my happy-ending converted cat hater story!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's cute, and not unusual!  Cats have a way of softening hearts.


----------

